
The Science on Women and Science [pdf] - ptr
http://www.aei.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/-the-science-on-women-and-science_160107817595.pdf
======
dvfjsdhgfv
These days, reading this fragment:

 _We have reviewed overwhelming evidence that genetic and hormonal differences
between males and females are major causes of sex differences in behavior.
These include differences in social behaviors in infants, play behaviors,
interests, activities, educational and vocational goals, choices of
occupations, patterns of cognitive abilities, and the frequency of extreme
giftedness in spatial, mechanical, and mathematical ability. The dominance of
female doctoral students in the life and human sciences and of male doctoral
students in the inorganic sciences and engineering is consistent with and
predictable by sex differences in interests and ability patterns. The greater
social interest and ability of females than males is evident in infancy. The
differing play activities and interests of boys and girls share similarities
with sex differences in the play behaviors of nonhuman primates. Interests,
activities, values, and vocational goals that differentiate girls from boys
and women from men are strongly affected by the level of fetal androgen
exposure or tissue sensitivity to androgen._

...feels like reading forbidden material.

------
dvfjsdhgfv
In the context of the recent Google affair, this paragraph struck me in
particular:

 _Unconscious Bias against Women? There are serious ethical issues in accusing
people of unconscious bias, which, on the one hand, assumes guilt unless
innocence is proved, and, on the other hand, denies the possibility of such
proof.195 A frequently cited paper that purportedly establishes biases against
women in the awarding of graduate fellowships by the Swedish Research Council
employs illegitimate statistical procedures and fails to establish what it
claims (see appendix).196 Moreover, a study of fellowship awards in 1998 by
the European Molecular Biology Organization (EMBO) found no evidence of
systematic bias against women.197_

